# Dropchance der Reittiere erhöht?



## Azerak (31. Mai 2009)

Hiho Buffed-Leser!

Mir ist in letzter Zeit was aufgefallen und zwar geht es um den zulianischen Tiger, den weißen Falkenschreiter und das Baron-Mount.

Das Baronmount zu farmen ist ja net schwer dauert nur ein wenig. Nach dem letzten Patch sind wird ein paar mal durch und an 1 Tag ist das Ding 2 mal gedroppt.
Ok dass kann zufall sein bei uns aber das mit dem Tiger kann wirklich net mehr angehen!

In der letzten Woche sind knapp 5-6 Tiger auf Madmortem gedroppt (nur Horde)~
Allys seh ich mittlerweile auch immer öfter damit.

Der weiße Falkenschreiter steht nun auch an jeder Ecke - bei uns in 10 Runs 4 mal gedroppt.

Wurde da was geändert?  Wird euer Server auch mit den Viechern überflutet?  Besonders das mit dem Falkenschreiter find ich schade.


----------



## Bierpimp! (31. Mai 2009)

jop wurd erhöht. strat erster run mount direkt grdropped.. 
ich glaub blizz hat das gemacht damit man deb erfolg für 100 mounts schneller zusammen bekommt. Gibt n weissen Falkendrachen 280% speed


----------



## Azerak (31. Mai 2009)

Bierpimp! schrieb:


> jop wurd erhöht. strat erster run mount direkt grdropped..
> ich glaub blizz hat das gemacht damit man deb erfolg für 100 mounts schneller zusammen bekommt. Gibt n weissen Falkendrachen 280% speed



Der ist 100% blau! Bei uns posen auch schon 2-3 Leute damit rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomtom79 (31. Mai 2009)

Bierpimp! schrieb:


> jop wurd erhöht. strat erster run mount direkt grdropped..
> ich glaub blizz hat das gemacht damit man deb erfolg für 100 mounts schneller zusammen bekommt. Gibt n weissen Falkendrachen 280% speed




sicher das es erhöht wurde? oder liegts vielleicht dran das es viele jetzt solo sehr offt probieren und früher das nicht so war?


----------



## Chelrid (31. Mai 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> Der ist 100% blau! Bei uns posen auch schon 2-3 Leute damit rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




für den mount erfolg gibts nen weißen albino drachen, so wie der vom tempel in der drachenöde. nur eben in weiß.


----------



## Kronas (31. Mai 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> für den mount erfolg gibts nen weißen albino drachen, so wie der vom tempel in der drachenöde. nur eben in weiß.


albino war doch der für 75 mounts


----------



## LyQ (31. Mai 2009)

Für 50 Mounts gibts den Albinodrachen ... für 100 son Falkenschreiter ... da weiss ich aber nichts genauers darüber!


----------



## Riearlo (31. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> albino war doch der für 75 mounts



Albino is für 50 und der Drachenfalke für 100


----------



## Destross (31. Mai 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> für den mount erfolg gibts nen weißen albino drachen, so wie der vom tempel in der drachenöde. nur eben in weiß.




Das ist aber der Erfolg wo man nur 50 Mounts haben muss. Die reden grade von den wo man 100 braucht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (31. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> albino war doch der für 75 mounts




Das mit 75 waren die Haustiere =)


----------



## Dash08 (31. Mai 2009)

Also mit dem Baronmount scheint ihr Glück gehabt zu haben , weil ich da schon ca. 40-50 mal in der Ini war um das Mount abzugreifen .
Is aber bis jetzt noch nicht gedroppt.^^


----------



## cobainkurt (31. Mai 2009)

Kann gut sein.... Maly hero is auch der azurdrache gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultordeis (31. Mai 2009)

Also , wenn die droppchance doch jetzt so hoch is hab ich jetzt richtig bock bekommen die viecher auch zu farmen...
Sry jetzt für die blöde frage aber wo droppt der Tiger und der Falkenschreiter?? schafft man die inzen alleine als 80er schammi? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markbergs94 (31. Mai 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> Der ist 100% blau! Bei uns posen auch schon 2-3 Leute damit rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also ich habe einen mit einem roten gesehen aber ich bekomme das baron teil nicht war da schon 10 mal drin und nie bekommen -.-


----------



## Otama (31. Mai 2009)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> also ich habe einen mit einem roten gesehen aber ich bekomme das baron teil nicht war da schon 10 mal drin und nie bekommen -.-



lol 10 mal drin und nicht bekommen du armer les doch mal die kommentare durch es gibt genug die um einiges öfter drin waren als du ich war auch schon 50 mal drin ohne erfolg


----------



## Azerak (31. Mai 2009)

Ultordeis schrieb:


> Also , wenn die droppchance doch jetzt so hoch is hab ich jetzt richtig bock bekommen die viecher auch zu farmen...
> Sry jetzt für die blöde frage aber wo droppt der Tiger und der Falkenschreiter?? schafft man die inzen alleine als 80er schammi?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Der Falkenschreiter ist ein Drop in TdM heroisch. Der Schaden dort ist recht hoch - weiß ja nicht wie du geskillt bist / was für nen Equip du hast und ob Waffe des Mahlstroms genug hilft.

Der Tiger droppt in Zul'gurub (Schlingendorntal) beim Hohepriester Thekal. Mit bugusing würdest es als Ele / Verstärker schaffen aber davon RATE ICH DRINGENDST AB.  Auch wenn das Zeug auf Youtube verlockend ist - mit nem bischen Pech gibts dafür nen Account bann.

Bei dem Boss hab ich keine Ahnung wies mitm Schami solo ist~ :S


----------



## Baits (31. Mai 2009)

10mal?
Ich war geschlagene 431 mal drin hab ihn bekommen um 2:21:22(lustige Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
und 10x findeste schon Heavy?!


----------



## Slarianox (31. Mai 2009)

Der Zullianische Tiger droppt in Zul Gurrub Beim Tigerboss, Der Weisse Falkenschreiter TDM heroic (oder oO) Und das Baronmount in Strath, Ausserdem gibt es in Zul Gurrub noch ein Mount abzugreiffen, den Raptoren(für horde nich so Speziell, eher für Alli) 
Ic finds ned so dolle das die Dropprate erhöht wurde, das Baron mount war früher mal eine echte Rarität :S
Naja schade


----------



## Belthasar (31. Mai 2009)

Also es gibt 2 erolge wegen den 100 Mounts der eine is für die Horde der andere für die Allianz sonst wäre es ja sinnfrei wenn man 2 erfolge kriegt und auch noch 2 mounts dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/achievement/list/92 seite 2 so in der mitte steht auch rechts.


Und den Tiger gibs in ZG und den Falkenschreiter glaube in Terasse des Magister (oder wie die ini heißt).

Also zu der dropprate mit dem baron mount kann ich nur sagen für mich ist sie immer noch bei 1% war letzte woche 12 mal drin dann ahtte ich kb mehr naja wenigstens gab es ein bisschen geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medoran (31. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mit meinem Main in letzter Zeit fast alle Mounts gefarmt. Nur noch der Raptor fehlt in meiner Sammlung.


----------



## Vercár (31. Mai 2009)

Die Chance vom Baronmount wurde von 0,1 % auf 1% erhöht!


----------



## Nexus.X (31. Mai 2009)

Hab das gefühl das Ganze hat auch den Rabenfürst erwischt, war geschätzte 100x drin und nicht einmal gesehn ... die Woche 6x rein gegangen und 3x gedroppt. 
Gerade beim Barongaul is es unnötig da man wenn man möchte den ganzen Tag da rein kann ohne ID-Begrenzung, 1 Run dauert ja nichtmal 10 Minuten.
Ich persönlich finde es Schade, wieder etwas das man hinterher geschmissen kriegt, muss doch eig nicht sein.
Wer etwas seltenes haben möchte sollte sich auch dafür einsetzen!

MfG Nex


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

Sollten mal die Dropchance von der Schildkröte oder der Kanalratte erhöhen! -.-


----------



## Flachtyp (31. Mai 2009)

Hat einer Beweise für die Erhöhung der dropchancen ??? Die chance fürs Baronmount wurde schon vor längerer Zeit aud 1% erhöht. DAS habe ich auch mal in irgendwelchen patchnotes gelesen, aber ich glaube nicht daß die chancen für die anderen mounts angehoben wurden. 
Das man den Tiger/Raptor aus ZG jetzt so viel häufiger sieht liegt daran, daß die Bosse von einigen Klassen sehr gut solo-bar sind und alle Leute die jetzt farmen. Geht mal an einem Tag an dem ZG resettet wird da hin ^^. Da rennen 1000 Leute rein ^^.

Den Rabenfürst habe ich mit meinem Druiden die letzte Woche jeden Tag gesoloed, aber kein mount.....aber 3 mal drop in 1 Woche Oo.


----------



## Massìv (31. Mai 2009)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> also ich habe einen mit einem roten gesehen aber ich bekomme das baron teil nicht war da schon 10 mal drin und nie bekommen -.-


wow, schon 10 ma? ich war mit 70 ganze 64x drinn bis ich das teil hatte


----------



## Anburak-G (31. Mai 2009)

Also ich wüsste nichts von einer erhöhten Droprate (oder ich hab einfach nur Pech^^)...

Das man immer mehr damit rumrennen sieht ist aber ganz einfach, schliesslich kann man sich die meisten Mounts nun allein oder zu zweit farmen....

Mehr Leute die farmen = Mehr Leute die's haben^^


----------



## Razarom (31. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Sollten mal die Dropchance von der Schildkröte oder der Kanalratte erhöhen! -.-



Absolut nicht, sehe auf meinem Server dauernd Leute mit der Schildkröte rumrennen. Die bekommt anscheinend fast jeder der nur einmal seine Angel ins Wasser hällt. Eher Droppchance niedriger ansetzen.


----------



## Littelbigboss (31. Mai 2009)

het ma ne frage schaft man stratholme also baron auch mit nem 70 dudu?


----------



## Mo3 (31. Mai 2009)

In Sw zb. sieht man ständig Leute mit dem weißen Falkenschreiter ode mit dem Baronpferdchen...

Ich selbst hab noch nie so ein seltenes Mount gehabt und auch noch nie versucht eins zu bekommen.

Das werde ich mal als nächstes angehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (31. Mai 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> het ma ne frage schaft man stratholme also baron auch mit nem 70 dudu?


Wenn du nicht grade die ganze Instanz pullst, ja ... musst nur auf die Patroullien aufpassen, passiert gerne mal das du durch einen Pull 5 Gruppen am Leib hast.

MfG Nex


----------



## Massìv (31. Mai 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> het ma ne frage schaft man stratholme also baron auch mit nem 70 dudu?


Ich habs mit 70 als Eule gefarmt


----------



## Trolltreter (31. Mai 2009)

Das Falkenflugtier ist bei der Allianz Blau und bei der Horde Rot


----------



## Littelbigboss (31. Mai 2009)

cool danke


----------



## Netus (31. Mai 2009)

Riearlo schrieb:


> Albino is für 50 und der Drachenfalke für 100



Und der Albino ist weiß und der Drachenfalke ist Blau (Ally) oder Rot (Horde) !


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

Razarom schrieb:


> Absolut nicht, sehe auf meinem Server dauernd Leute mit der Schildkröte rumrennen. Die bekommt anscheinend fast jeder der nur einmal seine Angel ins Wasser hällt. Eher Droppchance niedriger ansetzen.


Es ist halt scheise, dass jemand im Besitz der Riesenratte ist und er noch nicht mal den 200 Fische-Erfolg hat.
Da muss mal was geändert werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (31. Mai 2009)

Jetzt habe ich auch wieder Lust, das Baronmount zu farmen^^ bisher 117 erfolglose Runs, aber jetzt habe ich wieder Hoffnung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (31. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich auch wieder Lust, das Baronmount zu farmen^^ bisher 117 erfolglose Runs, aber jetzt habe ich wieder Hoffnung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bekannter hat 303 Kills von Totenschwur in der Statistik gehabt, da ist es gedroppt. Eine Woche her.
Ich hab im Winter/Frühjahr jede ID den Tigerboss und den Mandokir gefarmt (mithilfe einer Verstärkerin), nie gedroppt. Gaz Rhanka hat auch nicht einmal das Buch liegenlassen-... vll sollte ich das Tigerlein mal wieder probieren, wenn ich euch so hör. Aber von einer verbesserten Dropchance weiss ich nur beim Baronmount. Der Falkenschreiter ist schon immer alle Nase lang gedroppt und ja: die Instanz heisst Terasse der Magister. Um hero rein zu können, muss man allerdings unten am Hafen im kleinen Haus eine Quest annehmen. Diese führt einen rein (normaler Modus) und drin gibts Folgen. Am Ende halt Boss killen. 
Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass die Leute wieder in einer Langeweile Phase sind und ihr neues Equip/Skills schön in den alten Instanzen austoben. Da sieht man halt dann öfter jemanden, der es geschafft hat.


----------



## Maine- (31. Mai 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> Der ist 100% blau! Bei uns posen auch schon 2-3 Leute damit rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 100% blau bei horde aber 100% rot bei ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dash08 (31. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte das Thema direkt mal hier benutzen , um zu fragen ob Mimiron wirklich n Flugmount droppen kann?ß
Wenn ja ,zu wie viel Prozent droppt das ? 

Danke im Vorraus^^


----------



## Otama (31. Mai 2009)

das große schwarze kriegsmammut steht aber auch an jeder ecke rum^^ und ja mimiron kann ein flugmount droppen aber die dropprate weiß ich leider nicht

was mich noch stört ist, dass die größten idioten immer die besten mounts gewinnen man sieht einfach immer leute die man von früher kennt die null ahnung von garnix haben einfach mal bedarf klicken und keine ahnung haben wodrums geht, aber die dümmsten leute haben ja bekanntlich das meiste glück


----------



## Grushdak (31. Mai 2009)

Bierpimp! schrieb:


> jop wurd erhöht. ...
> ich glaub blizz hat das gemacht damit man deb erfolg für 100 mounts schneller zusammen bekommt. ...



Ich glaube eher, daß Blizzard so langsam wieder zur Vernunft kommt und es nun Schritt für Schritt möglich macht,
die ganzen Erfolgstatistiken so langsam wertlos zu machen - weil es WoW nur zerstört.
Die meisten Erfolge haben eigentlich den Erfolgen des früheren WoWs eh nix zu bieten - 
da heute die meisten Erfolge eh nur aus endloser Farmerei bestehen -* mehr nicht!*

Der Zul-Tiger war mal was ganz Besonderes - und nun?
Manch einer will ihn unbedingt haben - und weiß nocht nicht mal woher - aber Hauptsache haben ...

greetz


----------



## Pusillin (31. Mai 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> das große schwarze kriegsmammut steht aber auch an jeder ecke rum^^ und ja mimiron kann ein flugmount droppen aber die dropprate weiß ich leider nicht
> 
> was mich noch stört ist, dass die größten idioten immer die besten mounts gewinnen man sieht einfach immer leute die man von früher kennt die null ahnung von garnix haben einfach mal bedarf klicken und keine ahnung haben wodrums geht, aber die dümmsten leute haben ja bekanntlich das meiste glück


ich sage nur Das Glück ist mit den Betrunkenen


----------



## Wizzbeast (31. Mai 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Der Zul-Tiger war mal was ganz Besonderes - und nun?
> Manch einer will ihn unbedingt haben - und weiß nocht nicht mal woher - aber Hauptsache haben ...
> 
> greetz



Das ist doch ganz natürlich, logischerweise kommen jede Woche neue Besitzer des Mounts dazu, und da Du inzwischen keinen vollen Raid mehr brauchst um ihn zu farmen geht das eben einfacher. Und je länger das Spiel läuft desto mehr Spieler wird es geben, die das Mount haben. Einzige Möglichkeit sowas zu verhindern ist die Mounts nach und nach raus zu patchen so wie mit dem ZA Bär. Aber dann gäb es auch wieder genug Leute die meckern würden.


----------



## SixNight (31. Mai 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> für den mount erfolg gibts nen weißen albino drachen, so wie der vom tempel in der drachenöde. nur eben in weiß.


Lesen>Verstehen>Beitrag Posten>Nochmal nach schauen>Merken das man blödsinn geschrieben hat weil man nicht ordentlich gelesen hat>Beitrag Löschen!

Die Betonung liegt auf 100 Mount Achievment


----------



## legammler (31. Mai 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> 10mal?
> Ich war geschlagene 431 mal drin hab ihn bekommen um 2:21:22(lustige Zeit
> 
> 
> ...






GLAUB ICH NET


----------



## SixNight (31. Mai 2009)

legammler schrieb:


> GLAUB ICH NET


why not?

mein gleader war ab den Wotlk Tree Patch 641 mal mit nem kumpel halt 

müssen ja nicht alle wie du gleich aufgeben (würde ich jetzt mal denken wegen dem sinnlosen)
GLAUB ICH NET!!


----------



## Nightshaw (31. Mai 2009)

naja ihr redet hier von 40-50 mal...

ich als dk tank brauch für einen run ungefähr 15min und war sicher schon um die 200mal dadrin wenn nich sogar noch mehr (is ungelogen) und habe bis jetzt nur das schwert 1 mal droppen sehen -.-

auf das mount habe ich langsam die hoffnung aufgegeben. kp ich hab immer son pech wenn ich was farme ^^


----------



## Plaigor (31. Mai 2009)

Ja fürn 100 mount erfolg gibts nen fliegenden drachenfalken allys blau horde rot 

die die auch in im blutelfenstartgebiet sind


----------



## ichPWNdicke (31. Mai 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> why not?
> 
> mein gleader war ab den Wotlk Tree Patch 641 mal mit nem kumpel halt
> 
> ...



naja ich glaubs auch nicht... habs auh schon bei in etwa 30 mal 3 mal droppen sehn


----------



## woggly4 (31. Mai 2009)

Dann hab ich wohl doch einen Schattenaccount - in diesem und letztem Monat 253 (laut Statistik) Strath gewesen - nicht einmal gedroppt... :/


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (31. Mai 2009)

Dash08 schrieb:


> Also mit dem Baronmount scheint ihr Glück gehabt zu haben , weil ich da schon ca. 40-50 mal in der Ini war um das Mount abzugreifen .
> Is aber bis jetzt noch nicht gedroppt.^^



Ich bin in Lich King 78 mal drin gewesehn und in BC mehr als 200 und habs bisher ent bekommen.

d[-.-]b


----------



## le-chuck (31. Mai 2009)

Letzten 3 Achavon Runs zwei Mal das Mount gedroppt - noch Fragen? 

Ich bin schon kurz davor meine IDs zu verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (31. Mai 2009)

Bierpimp! schrieb:


> jop wurd erhöht. strat erster run mount direkt grdropped..
> ich glaub blizz hat das gemacht damit man deb erfolg für 100 mounts schneller zusammen bekommt. Gibt n weissen Falkendrachen 280% speed



strath 150 runs nie gedropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (1. Juni 2009)

> That's probably a good news now that most of the players are trying to get 100 Mounts for a cute Dragonhawk Mount. Below are 2 screenshots of the reward for the 100 mounts achievement because it seems that I never posted the horde version, Alliance players will get the blue dragonhawk and Horde players the red one



Falls das Problem noch nicht gelöst wurde^^


----------



## Larmina (1. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> albino war doch der für 75 mounts


für 50
*hust* ich hab ihn *hust*


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (1. Juni 2009)

Razarom schrieb:


> Absolut nicht, sehe auf meinem Server dauernd Leute mit der Schildkröte rumrennen. Die bekommt anscheinend fast jeder der nur einmal seine Angel ins Wasser hällt. Eher Droppchance niedriger ansetzen.



Frag mal Zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (1. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> für 50
> *hust* ich hab ihn *hust*


GZ


----------



## Larmina (1. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> GZ


Danke. Es musste einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (1. Juni 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Lesen>Verstehen>Beitrag Posten>Nochmal nach schauen>Merken das man blödsinn geschrieben hat weil man nicht ordentlich gelesen hat>Beitrag Löschen!



Toll, wie du das so thematisierst, aber der Betroffene wird das auf den 2 Seiten vorher schon genug gehört haben, also tuts nichts mehr zur Sache, wenn du 3 Seiten weiter das NOCHMAL postest.. man man man..

Aber hauptsache geflamed haben, ja ja...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (1. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte als Gnomdame gerne den Raptor - der hat für mich den besten Style ... Zul Gurub war der Ort, wo ich den "erstehen" kann korrekt ?


----------



## wildrazor09 (1. Juni 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> Der Falkenschreiter ist ein Drop in TdM heroisch. Der Schaden dort ist recht hoch - weiß ja nicht wie du geskillt bist / was für nen Equip du hast und ob Waffe des Mahlstroms genug hilft.
> 
> Der Tiger droppt in Zul'gurub (Schlingendorntal) beim Hohepriester Thekal. Mit bugusing würdest es als Ele / Verstärker schaffen aber davon RATE ICH DRINGENDST AB.  Auch wenn das Zeug auf Youtube verlockend ist - mit nem bischen Pech gibts dafür nen Account bann.
> 
> Bei dem Boss hab ich keine Ahnung wies mitm Schami solo ist~ :S



Account bann??


----------



## Kersyl (1. Juni 2009)

Ja es gibt eine Mögliehckeit en Boss zu Pullen ohne Adds zu machen o.ä und ohne das er dich angreift sowas ist Bug Using/exploiten und von daher verboten >Führt zu Acc Bann


----------



## Larmina (1. Juni 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ich hätte als Gnomdame gerne den Raptor - der hat für mich den besten Style ... Zul Gurub war der Ort, wo ich den "erstehen" kann korrekt ?


Vollkommen richtig und zwar bei http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=11382


----------



## Tünnemann72 (1. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig und zwar bei http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=11382



Ok danke - aber Dropwahrscheinlichkeit 0,7%  -- total bescheuert -- die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich gleich vor die Haustür gehe und von einem Auto überfahren werde, ist ähnlich hoch.


----------



## Teddymurloc (1. Juni 2009)

wie hoch ist den jetz die dropchance von dem tiger?


----------



## Anburak-G (1. Juni 2009)

Gefühlte 0% ^^


----------



## Wabo (1. Juni 2009)

Erhöht wurde da gar nichts, es liegt einfach nur daran das ihr wirklich unverschämtes Glück hattet und das das generell Thekal (Tiger boss in ZG) recht easy solo schaffbar ist (bei mir ist nachem 4. try der Tiger gedroppt), es eine Methode gibt in 2.5 minuten beim Baron zu sein OHNE IRGENDWELCHE MOBS ZU TÖTEN (191 trys gebraucht bis ich das Baronmount hatte) und du mit manch einer klasse selbst Mandokir alleine schaffst. 
Erhöht wurde die dropchance mit dem Patch 3.0. Baronmount hatte zuvor ne chance von 1/5000 und nun 1/100, ZG Tiger hatte zuvor 2/1000 und nun 1/100, Raptor hatte zuvor 2/1000 und nun 1/100. Wie das mit den neune dropmounts in der Scherbenwelt und Nordend ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Larmina (1. Juni 2009)

Wabo schrieb:


> Erhöht wurde da gar nichts, es liegt einfach nur daran das ihr wirklich unverschämtes Glück hattet und das das generell Thekal (Tiger boss in ZG) recht easy solo schaffbar ist (bei mir ist nachem 4. try der Tiger gedroppt), es eine Methode gibt in 2.5 minuten beim Baron zu sein OHNE IRGENDWELCHE MOBS ZU TÖTEN (191 trys gebraucht bis ich das Baronmount hatte) und du mit manch einer klasse selbst Mandokir alleine schaffst.
> Erhöht wurde die dropchance mit dem Patch 3.0. Baronmount hatte zuvor ne chance von 1/5000 und nun 1/100, ZG Tiger hatte zuvor 2/1000 und nun 1/100, Raptor hatte zuvor 2/1000 und nun 1/100. Wie das mit den neune dropmounts in der Scherbenwelt und Nordend ist, weiß ich nicht.


Und.. du willst uns die Methode nicht zufällig erklären..?^^


----------



## Tendo (1. Juni 2009)

Muß man, um das Baron-Mount zu bekommen, ehrfürchtig sein bei der Argentumdämmerung? Ich hatte mal solche Aussagen gehört, weiß aber nicht, ob es stimmt. Denn früher (Pre-BC) wurde immer bei den Baron-Runs gefragt, ob einer in der Gruppe schon ehrfürchtig ist, weil sonst das Pferd nicht droppt. Würde halt endlich mal wissen, ob das Quark ist oder ob es stimmt.


----------



## Sven aka Lilboyfresh (1. Juni 2009)

Tendo schrieb:


> Muß man, um das Baron-Mount zu bekommen, ehrfürchtig sein bei der Argentumdämmerung? Ich hatte mal solche Aussagen gehört, weiß aber nicht, ob es stimmt. Denn früher (Pre-BC) wurde immer bei den Baron-Runs gefragt, ob einer in der Gruppe schon ehrfürchtig ist, weil sonst das Pferd nicht droppt. Würde halt endlich mal wissen, ob das Quark ist oder ob es stimmt.




das wäre mal interessant zu wissen, ich war jetzt auch schon sooft drinnen..

Gefühlte 10.000 mal -.-


----------



## Otama (1. Juni 2009)

Tendo schrieb:


> Muß man, um das Baron-Mount zu bekommen, ehrfürchtig sein bei der Argentumdämmerung? Ich hatte mal solche Aussagen gehört, weiß aber nicht, ob es stimmt. Denn früher (Pre-BC) wurde immer bei den Baron-Runs gefragt, ob einer in der Gruppe schon ehrfürchtig ist, weil sonst das Pferd nicht droppt. Würde halt endlich mal wissen, ob das Quark ist oder ob es stimmt.



nein mit der rufstufe hat das nix zu tun manche leute haben eben glück und sind grad mal feundlich bekommen aber schon nach dem 10. versuch das mount und andere gehen eben ein paar hundert male rein und sind schon lange ehrfürchtig bevor sie das mount bekommen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Juni 2009)

bei uns keinen deultichen anstieg bemerkt, 1% dropp wie immer


----------



## Helto (1. Juni 2009)

farme seit gut einem jahr den tiger (zu bc noch nicht allein), kein drop. Den raptor und den Phönix darf ich schon mein eigen nennen, der Drache von S3D 10er wär noch nice und den Tiger gibts auch sicher bald.

Nur das Baronmou8nt will und will nicht droppen, ca 200 runs schon seit der erhöhung der chance...


----------



## Madagasch (1. Juni 2009)

Wollte heute testen ob man den Tiger auch alleine Farmen kann
Bin mit meinem Def-Krieger eigentlich Just4Fun rein und siehe da er war im Loot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ergänzt sich recht gut mit dem Spektraltiger

Dafür war ich schon gute 200* in Strat und habs Baronmount noch nie droppen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (1. Juni 2009)

Madagasch schrieb:


> Wollte heute testen ob man den Tiger auch alleine Farmen kann
> Bin mit meinem Def-Krieger eigentlich Just4Fun rein und siehe da er war im Loot
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso ergänzt sich da etwas?
Ich meine Zettel und ein Stift ergänzen sich, weil man beides nutzen kann 
aber die beiden Tiger ergänzen sich meienr Meinung nach gar nicht sinnvoll.....................^^


----------



## Prilania (1. Juni 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> Das Baronmount zu farmen ist ja net schwer dauert nur ein wenig. Nach dem letzten Patch sind wird ein paar mal durch und an 1 Tag ist das Ding 2 mal gedroppt.
> Ok dass kann zufall sein bei uns aber das mit dem Tiger kann wirklich net mehr angehen!



also ich hatte das glück des drops noch nicht, obwohl ich vor gar nicht all zu langer zeit bestimmt 20mal durchgelaufen bin. das einzige was es mir eingebracht hat war gold durch das entzaubern der items


----------



## Anduris (2. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Danke. Es musste einfach sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AHA NA DANN^^


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. Juni 2009)

also ich merke von einer erhöhten dropchance nichts. gestern etwa 20mal den baron gelegt, kein mount bekommen.


aber merkt euch eins: geht nie am frühen morgen nach schlingendorntal um zg zu machen... da findet man nämlich niemanden, der einen in nen raid einläd.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. Juni 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> nein mit der rufstufe hat das nix zu tun manche leute haben eben glück und sind grad mal feundlich bekommen aber schon nach dem 10. versuch das mount und andere gehen eben ein paar hundert male rein und sind schon lange ehrfürchtig bevor sie das mount bekommen



/signed.... muss mal langsam probieren, mit augen zu durch strath zu marschieren.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juni 2009)

woho die nächsten Tage findet ihr mich im schlingendorntal und den östlichen PL mounts holen :>


----------



## Traxda (2. Juni 2009)

Tendo schrieb:


> Muß man, um das Baron-Mount zu bekommen, ehrfürchtig sein bei der Argentumdämmerung? Ich hatte mal solche Aussagen gehört, weiß aber nicht, ob es stimmt. Denn früher (Pre-BC) wurde immer bei den Baron-Runs gefragt, ob einer in der Gruppe schon ehrfürchtig ist, weil sonst das Pferd nicht droppt. Würde halt endlich mal wissen, ob das Quark ist oder ob es stimmt.



Also ich war nur "freundlich" im Ruf bei der Argentumdämmerung, als ich das Mount bekommen habe. Und das im vierten Solo-Run, kurz nach der Anhebung der Dropchance von 0,1 auf 1%. Eben einfach nur Glück gehabt...
Somit ist das dann nur "Quark" mit der Rufstufe !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (2. Juni 2009)

Ich raste gleich aus... seit ich damals auf Stufe 60 war, war ich sicher schon 250x in Strath um diesen lächerlichen Timerun zu machen, ich habe dieses verdreckte Vieh nichmal droppen sehen!

*kotz*


----------



## FoolsTome (2. Juni 2009)

Gut, dass ich einen einzigartigen erfolg habe, ueber den ich mich definieren kann und keine bloeden mounts sammeln mus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (2. Juni 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich - ich finde Blizzards Idee Items in das Spiel zu integrieren, die eine Dropchance von 0,X haben, sowieso total dumm. Denn wenn ich hier lese, dass einige sich hunderte von Malen die Kugel geben in ein und demselben Areal zu farmen um ein Mount zu bekommen, sehe ich ja, was so etwas anrichten kann. Denn ich lese bei keinem der "Opfer" heraus, dass diese Runs noch in irgendeiner Form Spass machen. Ganz im Gegenteil - ich lese eher Genervtheit. Also was sich dabei gedacht wurde ... 0, x % (?!)  ... ja ne is klar .... da verzichte ich aber auf das Mount locker ... Mein Tipp an Blizzard: Nehmt die Teile doch einfach aus dem Spiel,  ... ups ... ich vergass ... im Prinzip sind sie das ja auch .... 

Das ist der gleiche Schwachfug wie das erwerben einiger High Runes in Diablo 2. Da habe ich mit einem Freund auch mal versucht im Hell Modus diese Teile zu farmen ... Tagelange sind wir stundenlang bestimmte Bereiche abgelaufen, ohne jemals eine einzige der High Runes gesehen zu haben .. 

Ich halte alles für eine Dropchance unter 2- 3 % für Schwachfug !


----------



## Potpotom (2. Juni 2009)

Nur um das nochmal zu sagen, ich bin nicht Mountsüchtig oder dergleichen. Ziehe meist Twinks oder Gildies durch Strath und farme da Runenstoff... der Mountdrop wäre ein sehr sehr nettes Beiwerk und die 250 Runs sind nicht in 4 Wochen zu Stande gekommen. 

Trotzdem isses krass das ich das noch netmal droppen hab sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juni 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich - ich finde Blizzards Idee Items in das Spiel zu integrieren, die eine Dropchance von 0,X haben, sowieso total dumm. Denn wenn ich hier lese, dass einige sich hunderte von Malen die Kugel geben in ein und demselben Areal zu farmen um ein Mount zu bekommen, sehe ich ja, was so etwas anrichten kann. Denn ich lese bei keinem der "Opfer" heraus, dass diese Runs noch in irgendeiner Form Spass machen. Ganz im Gegenteil - ich lese eher Genervtheit. Also was sich dabei gedacht wurde ... 0, x % (?!)  ... ja ne is klar .... da verzichte ich aber auf das Mount locker ... Mein Tipp an Blizzard: Nehmt die Teile doch einfach aus dem Spiel,  ... ups ... ich vergass ... im Prinzip sind sie das ja auch ....
> 
> Das ist der gleiche Schwachfug wie das erwerben einiger High Runes in Diablo 2. Da habe ich mit einem Freund auch mal versucht im Hell Modus diese Teile zu farmen ... Tagelange sind wir stundenlang bestimmte Bereiche abgelaufen, ohne jemals eine einzige der High Runes gesehen zu haben ..
> 
> Ich halte alles für eine Dropchance unter 2- 3 % für Schwachfug !



und am besten möchtest du auch noch einen knopf um alles sofort zu töten und das Gold müsste auch abgeschafft werden.. verschenken wir einfach alles

jung.. wenn du irgendwas wirklich haben möchtest dann rennste auch 1000 mal rein wenns sein muss..

wie schätzt du deine chancen auf einen Lottogewinn? auch weniger als 1%.. trotzdem rennen millionen menschen wöchentlich in die "instanz" lottobude um den schein auszufüllen.. könnte man doch gleich abschaffen.. machen wir einfach ein paar Zahlen weniger.. 2 kugeln mit je 2 zahlen drauf.. dann gibt es viel mehr gewiner.. klar zählt der gewinn dann auch nicht mehr so doll weil der wert dann viel weniger ist.. aber das ist ja egal.. hauptsache jeder 2. gewinnt!

Btw: das Mount vom Baron in strat droppt nur wenn man 

- vorher nackt auf der Straße zu musik von britney spears und mit ner eiswaffel als hut aufm kopf nen Samba getanzt hat
- sich danach Zahnstocher unter die fußnägel hämmert
- ein Kind mit Angela Merkel respektive für die damen helmut kohl zeugt 
- dann wenn der Boss bei 30%, 20%, 10% und 1% ist das Makro /betteln /betteln /kiss /lecken spammt.

NUR dann.. und wirklich NUR dann droppt das Mount mit einer Chance von 0,1%


----------



## Tünnemann72 (2. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> und am besten möchtest du auch noch einen knopf um alles sofort zu töten und das Gold müsste auch abgeschafft werden.. verschenken wir einfach alles
> 
> jung.. wenn du irgendwas wirklich haben möchtest dann rennste auch 1000 mal rein wenns sein muss..
> 
> wie schätzt du deine chancen auf einen Lottogewinn? auch weniger als 1%.. trotzdem rennen millionen menschen wöchentlich in die "instanz" lottobude um den schein auszufüllen.. könnte man doch gleich abschaffen.. machen wir einfach ein paar Zahlen weniger.. 2 kugeln mit je 2 zahlen drauf.. dann gibt es viel mehr gewiner.. klar zählt der gewinn dann auch nicht mehr so doll weil der wert dann viel weniger ist.. aber das ist ja egal.. hauptsache jeder 2. gewinnt!



Jung - was hat denn eine faire und spielerisch sinnvolle Dropchance von > 1 % mit deinen Vergleichen zu tun ... ? Selbst wenn bestimmte Mounts eine Dropchance von 3 %  HÄTTEN, rennst du immer noch etliche Male hinein ... sehr sehr oft ... aber vielleicht hast du dann beim 80igsten Run Glück ... und es werden keine hunderte ! 

Und komm mir nicht mit diesen dummen Extremvergleichen ala mit einem Knopf alles töten .. bla und blub ... da kann ich es nämlich gar nicht gut mit


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juni 2009)

reichts dir nicht wenn du deine epics hinterhergeworfen bekommst? das mount brauchst du nicht zum spielen das ist einfach nur ne zugabe.. und da ist die dropchance gerechtfertigt.. soll ja bei weitem nicht jeder damit rumlaufen


----------



## MadMat (2. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> albino war doch der für 75 mounts



nein-. für 50. den gabs schon zu BC.

Grüße


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juni 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> nein-. für 50. den gabs schon zu BC.
> 
> Grüße



öh erfolge gabs erst mit wotlk bzw ein bisschen vor wotlk release als die server  schon auf wotlk gepatcht waren :-P


----------



## Regine55 (2. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> öh erfolge gabs erst mit wotlk bzw ein bisschen vor wotlk release als die server  schon auf wotlk gepatcht waren :-P




soso, also Erfolge gabs schon vor wotlk release....lass mich überlegen. war das vielleicht BC? scheinst mir ein ganz heller Kopf zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (2. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> reichts dir nicht wenn du deine epics hinterhergeworfen bekommst? das mount brauchst du nicht zum spielen das ist einfach nur ne zugabe.. und da ist die dropchance gerechtfertigt.. soll ja bei weitem nicht jeder damit rumlaufen



Nur, das ich nicht das Gefühl habe, etwas hinterhergeworfen zu bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das ich das Mount nicht unbedingt brauche, ist mir auch klar. Trotzdem sollte es Spass machen, sich so etwas zuzulegen - nur bei der Dropchance ... ne ... das hat nichts mehr mit Spass zu tun .. Und jetzt lass es einfach so stehen ...


----------



## Aronja (2. Juni 2009)

Die Dropchance wurde erhöht von Rare Mounts.

Baron Mount [Strath] hab ich 72 Runs gebraucht
Falkenschreiter [TDM] 2 Runs
Rabenfürst [Sethek] 14 Runs
Al`ar Asche [FDS] 2 Runs
Rote Quiraj Drohne [AQ40]  2 Clear Runs


das ist meine Statisik über mounts die bislang gedropt die als Rare gelten.
Mein Char

Folgende mounts farm ich jede ID Solo

Mitternacht [3x bislang solo]
ZG Tiger und Raptor [ca 10mal solo]

Ich versuch natürlich 100 mounts zu erreichen derzeit bin ich bei 80.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (2. Juni 2009)

Aronja schrieb:


> Die Dropchance wurde erhöht von Rare Mounts.
> 
> Baron Mount [Strath] hab ich 72 Runs gebraucht
> Falkenschreiter [TDM] 2 Runs
> ...



70- 100 mal in eine Instanz zu gehen, um ein Mount zu bekommen, ist ja auch noch in Ordnung. Nur wenn es darüber geht ... kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopp schütteln ... aber lassen wir das


----------



## Sapper13 (2. Juni 2009)

Dash08 schrieb:


> Also mit dem Baronmount scheint ihr Glück gehabt zu haben , weil ich da schon ca. 40-50 mal in der Ini war um das Mount abzugreifen .
> Is aber bis jetzt noch nicht gedroppt.^^




95 Runs und nicht gedroppt. so langsam kotz ich ab. Ein Run 9 Minuten aber dann wirklich so das man danach erstmal fertig hat :-D

Hätte auch mal wieder Bock auf Mountfarmen, aber derzeit schreit mein Schami nach Equip und Level und danach noch dat Paladinchen. Will erstmal die Hybriden alle auf 80 haben, die mag ich sehr.

Grüzze

Sapper


----------



## Meatwookie (2. Juni 2009)

markbergs94 schrieb:


> also ich habe einen mit einem roten gesehen aber ich bekomme das baron teil nicht war da schon 10 mal drin und nie bekommen -.-


Horde = Roter Drachenfalke
&
Ally = Blauer Drachenfalke


----------



## Potpotom (2. Juni 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> 95 Runs und nicht gedroppt. so langsam kotz ich ab.


Kann dir gerne meinen Eimer zur Verfügung stellen... aber heute Abend beim 251. Mal droppt es ganz sicher.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juni 2009)

Will.. blöden.. Raptor.. haben.. °_°


Zum Thema.. der blöde Tiger ist bei meinem Freund und mir in kürzester Zeit zwei mal gedroppt.. dabei wollt ich den gar nicht ._.


----------



## Sir Wagi (2. Juni 2009)

Da werd ich heut doch glatt mal in die östlichen Pestländer fliegen und danach sehen, dass ich mir nen Heiler schnappe und nach ZG geh ^^ ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regine55 (2. Juni 2009)

Tendo schrieb:


> Muß man, um das Baron-Mount zu bekommen, ehrfürchtig sein bei der Argentumdämmerung? Ich hatte mal solche Aussagen gehört, weiß aber nicht, ob es stimmt. Denn früher (Pre-BC) wurde immer bei den Baron-Runs gefragt, ob einer in der Gruppe schon ehrfürchtig ist, weil sonst das Pferd nicht droppt. Würde halt endlich mal wissen, ob das Quark ist oder ob es stimmt.




Ja man muss Ehrfürchtig sein. Außerdem muss es Vollmond sein und, wenn man den Baron lootet muss 2 sec vorher den Satz: " gieve theee mount!!" schreien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (2. Juni 2009)

Die Droppcancen wurden wohl leicht erhöht (ok Baron Mount von 1 auf 2 % sind auch 100 % erhöhung).

Ansonsten hat es wohl keinen sinn sich über die lächerlichen Ansichten die manchmal im hinblick auf http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stochastik hier geäussert werden zu unterhalten ^^


----------



## Nexus.X (2. Juni 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Jung - was hat denn eine faire und spielerisch sinnvolle Dropchance von > 1 % mit deinen Vergleichen zu tun ... ? Selbst wenn bestimmte Mounts eine Dropchance von 3 %  HÄTTEN, rennst du immer noch etliche Male hinein ... sehr sehr oft ... aber vielleicht hast du dann beim 80igsten Run Glück ... und es werden keine hunderte !
> 
> Und komm mir nicht mit diesen dummen Extremvergleichen ala mit einem Knopf alles töten .. bla und blub ... da kann ich es nämlich gar nicht gut mit


Die Aussage is ja mal total für die Katz ... ob die Chance nun 0,1% ... 1% ... oder 3% beträgt is definitiv egal.
Solange die Droppchance nicht nennswert erhöht wird (was bei mir mindestens 20%+ sind) kann es immernoch sein dass das Ding mit ner Chance von 3% erst nach dem 300sten Run droppt. Was "vielleicht" sein kann und was nicht is wurscht, es kann auch "vielleicht" bei 0,1% nach dem 5ten Run droppen.
Wer Glück hat, hat Glück ... wer nicht, nicht!

Grundsätzlich waren die Mounts auch nie zum wirklichen Farmen gedacht, sondern dazu das man in die Instanzen geht und wenn man Glück hat mal 1-2 bekommt.



Xelyna schrieb:


> Will.. blöden.. Raptor.. haben.. °_°
> 
> Zum Thema.. der blöde Tiger ist bei meinem Freund und mir in kürzester Zeit zwei mal gedroppt.. dabei wollt ich den gar nicht ._.


/sign ... Nimm mich mal mit, will dat Tiger-Vieh auch haben. Die Frage wieso ihr den armen Boss abmurkst obwohl ihr das Mount nicht wollt spar ich mir aber lieber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

